# Dem Perfekten alles gute!



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2010)

Hallo Andreas,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute. 
Bleib wie du bist und bring ruhig weiterhin eine 
andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## dalbi (7 November 2010)

Hi,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute.......


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2010)

Ja Mann, auch von mir "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!".


----------



## RGerlach (7 November 2010)

Hallo Perfekter,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier :sm24:.

:sm20:  :sm20:  :sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 November 2010)

Hallo Andreas,

von mir gibt es auch ganz herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!!!

Schönen Gruß,

dia


----------



## MW (7 November 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute !


----------



## Gerhard K (7 November 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Homer79 (7 November 2010)

...da schliess ich mich meinen Vorrednern doch gerne an und wünsche alles Gute...
:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 November 2010)

Alles Gute zu deinem Freudentag!
:sm20:


----------



## Aventinus (8 November 2010)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!

:sm20:   :sm24:


----------



## Verpolt (8 November 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm24:    :sm20:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (8 November 2010)

von mir auch nachträglich alles gute...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Von mir auch nachträglich Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2010)

Nachträglich auch mein Glückwunsch.


----------



## marlob (8 November 2010)

Dem schliesse ich mich an 
Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 November 2010)

Hallo Perfekter,
wenn auch ein bißchen verspätet aber dennoch ...
Nachträglich noch Alles Gute zum :sm20: ...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (8 November 2010)

Alles Gute zu deinem Ehrentage !

Jens
:sm24:


----------



## nade (8 November 2010)

Joah auch von mir Herzlichen Glühstrumpf nachträglich. :sm20:


----------



## Jan (8 November 2010)

Ach von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------



## Perfektionist (9 November 2010)

Ja, Helmut, wie hast Du denn das gesehen? Guckst Du täglich auf meine Altersanzeige? Oder hast Du einen alten Thread gelesen und Dir den Geburtstag in Deinen Privatkalender eingetragen? Jedenfalls: vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## HaDi (12 November 2010)

:sm20:

Bin wohl etwas spät dran ...

Alles Gute nachträglich von HaDi


----------

